# LBS Cost to Setup Tubulars?



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Would you all have any idea how much I can expect to pay for a LBS to setup my Tubular wheels and tires? I didn't purchase the wheels or tires from this shop. I'm just wondering what that cost should be if I choose to use them. 

Not looking for dead on cost, but the ball park range.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

The shops around here are in the $30-40 range to glue a tire.

Think about doing it yourself, tons of info out there to help you out.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

You should do this very important job yourself. There's too much at risk to trust someone who you have no idea of their expertise and qualifications. Learn how and then trust yourself - for the price of the glue.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree with doing it yourself... glue them up... let them firm up... air them up... then try to pry them off with your fingers (at low pressure.). You will find out how your glue job was pretty easily. for high pressure road tires, lots of the force holding the tire on is the high pressure. it is something that is worth your time to learn.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

aries14 said:


> Would you all have any idea how much I can expect to pay for a LBS to setup my Tubular wheels and tires? I didn't purchase the wheels or tires from this shop. I'm just wondering what that cost should be if I choose to use them.
> 
> Not looking for dead on cost, but the ball park range.


Is there a reason you don't want to do it yourself?
What happens if you get a flat on the road? Will a shop run out and change it?
I just posted a link in another thread yesterday in regards to doing this job, it's not tough, doesn't need a lot of supplies, and it isn't time intensive.
Consider doing it yourself.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

I plan to race these wheels only! I've looked at youTube and saw several ways to get it done.... I just figured the shop would have more experience and thought it would be a good first move.... Maybe not...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

aries14 said:


> eI plan to race these wheels only! I just figured the shop would have more experience


You'll find out at your first corner. You just might be the shop's first try at this.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

If I can do it anyone can. Just read up on it and give it a try. You may want to run a strip of tape along the brake track in the event you spill some glue on it.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> You'll find out at your first corner. You just might be the shop's first try at this.


Hope your wrong... I dropped them off and they charged me 40 per wheel. That's why I posted this question. I thought that was high...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

aries14 said:


> Hope your wrong... I dropped them off and they charged me 40 per wheel. That's why I posted this question. I thought that was high...


I've no idea what it costs in a shop but I've glued dozens of them on for myself (many years ago; I don't use 'em now) and I think $40 is incredibly high. It probably funds a liability insurance premium.

Inflate them. Try with all your might to roll them off. If they won't come off then they _probably_ did a good job.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Local shop in my area charges $50 which includes the supplies and labor. Highway robbery but done right.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm into my third year on tubulars only. My LBS charges 30 a pop per wheel.

I eventually learned to glue my own tires. Simple, but tedious...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

damn...i charge $60 per tire, plus glue. but, i've glued well over 1000 tires and they don't roll. ever.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

aries14 said:


> Hope your wrong... I dropped them off and they charged me 40 per wheel. That's why I posted this question. I thought that was high...


I'd probably charge the same if I were doing it as a business (especially if I didn't sell the customer the wheels or the tires).


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

geomoney said:


> If I can do it anyone can. Just read up on it and give it a try. You may want to run a strip of tape along the brake track in the event you spill some glue on it.


No need it will come off as soon as you brake, also I'd not recommend cleaning the side of the rim with solvents to get rid of any glue, if it hits the tire the solvents will ruin the tire.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

They should be in good hands. This is a race oriented shop. They mad me feel comfortable from day one. However I will try to pry the tire off by hand at low pressure.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

aries14 said:


> They should be in good hands.


If you're happy with that word "should" then that's all that matters. I wouldn't let anyone, not even Calvin from Park Tool, touch my bike even to change my handlebar tape but that's just me.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> If you're happy with that word "should" then that's all that matters. I wouldn't let anyone, not even Calvin from Park Tool, touch my bike even to change my handlebar tape but that's just me.


I would love to get to the point that I could work on my own bike\bikes 100%. Your making me think hard about my next move. Bleeding breaks for my MTB.....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

aries14 said:


> I would love to get to the point that I could work on my own bike\bikes 100%. Your making me think hard about my next move. Bleeding breaks for my MTB.....


It's quite easy really - knowledge + tools + drive/ambition = job done. I'll start you off on the right path ~ they're 'brakes'. Maybe that's why you were having a problem 

Check the Park Tool site for all your knowledge needs. Just don't believe you need all the tools they suggest as they *are* in the business of inventing tools.

And check the late Sheldon Brown's site for more knowledge than you will ever need.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you sure about that (Brakes vs Breaks)?? 

Thanks for the info, I'll check them both out.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Gimmy a brake!!


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

My local bike shop charges $30 per wheel + the glue, and did a very good job.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

aries14 said:


> I would love to get to the point that I could work on my own bike\bikes 100%. Your making me think hard about my next move. Bleeding breaks for my MTB.....


Check Youtube for bleeding procedures. There are tons of videos on how to do the various brands. Most of the manufacturers have videos on Youtube showing you just you know it is being done right. I know Magura, Avid, and Hayes all have how to videos. There is no voodoo magic, just some tips to get it done right, and more importantly tips on how not to make a huge mess.


----------

